# Surgery this afternoon



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Having exploratory surgery this afternoon on my neck. Last week, I was playing basketball and while going up for a shot, I got hit hard and landed against my head on the edge of the bleachers. Ever since then, I have had intense pain on the sides and back of my neck. 

Went to the Dr. yesterday PM and he thinks something may be wrong in there (discs or something else, etc) . From what I understand, they will make a tiny incision and look around. If something is wrong and can be repaired easily with a laser, etc they will do it at that time. super!! He said if it is minor, the effects will last until saturday or sunday and I can be back to normal activities in a week or two.

Just what I wanted to do today. Right now, I can only look straight ahead. If I turn my head a 1/2" to either side, it is agonizing. I drove to work today and it is a chore to look in the blindspots, etc. Hurts even to look at my computer.

Sleep is damn near impossible. Any position I try to sleep in causes pain somewhere.

Just want to get it over with.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good luck leo.. nothing is more uncomfortable than a sore neck no way to avoid the pain..

let us know how you make out..


great what they can do with lasers nowadays.. in the old days it would have been harder to check things out..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/gulitine.gif>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll say a prayer for you, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ: 
Thank god your not my DR!!!

Thanks for the thoughts guys.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We are with ya man! Our prayers are on the way, It is not fun to get old!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *SJ:
> Thank god your not my DR!!!
> 
> *



What?? a little exploritory surgery... 

seriously Leo.. I hope all goes well.. 
man between that and the lyme discease you must be having a fun spring huh? 


good luck let us know how things turn out.
jp


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll be thinking of you today leo!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Loads of fun!! I was just trying to get a little exercise in playing some basketball and this guy (6'5" 300+ lbs) just leveled me into the bleachers. I got the foul call though!! Talk about a hard foul!!

Everyone here at work is just laughing at me. In order for me to look in either direction, I have to turn my whole torso. I look stupid.

Hopefully it is nothing to do with the discs, etc. I hope it is just a pulled muscle or a mild tear. Don't think it is anything more, but who can tell.

Thankfully the Lyme effects have subsided. No longer sore from that mess.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hope all goes well and it is minor. Keep us posted.
Rodster


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Good luck. I'm sure everything will turn out ok.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hope everything goes well and sj way may be faster but its fatal


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *sj way may be faster but its fatal *


yes, but guarenteed to relieve the pain...
:furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that Leo. I hope all goes well and the Doc can get you back in shape and on the mend.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Leo..
Best Wishes. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Good Luck*

Good Luck Leo. Hope all goes well!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good news. I went in at around 11am. They did all the necessary tests MRI, etc. and it turns out I have good solid case of whiplash. They didn't even need to go in an probe around!!! Good thing as I hate the term "exploratory" .

The Dr. ordered up some tests before he was to go in and they showed no major issues, except muscle tears and strains. 

From what they explained to me, when your head gets snapped in a direction, the muscles try to counteract the motion my contracting. He said I have serious tissue and muscle inflamation and thankfully, the MRI showed that the discs were still in good shape with no ruptures or bulges. Good new!!

The bad news is that I will still feel like this for another two-three weeks. He has given me anti-inflam. meds and pain killers to ease the discomfort.

thanks for all the support. I can't believe that I am already back to work today. I was expecting to be out a few days. So much for a [email protected]


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Good news!!! If whiplash is good news........Hope you feel better soon!:wontshare


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Good news!!! If whiplash is good news........Hope you feel better soon!:wontshare *


I'd say it beats having them going in with a camera on an exploritory mission.....That's good news Leo, are they fitting you for a brace?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> * They didn't even need to go in an probe around!!! Good thing as I hate the term "exploratory" .
> 
> *



so none of this??

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/gulitine.gif>


glad to hear all is well...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Isn't that what they use during a vasectomy???:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, Leo. I am glad it was nothing too serious.
Is SJ's morbid neck slicing a little strange or is it just me? 
  

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ouch...
they could always get neck access this way...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/head.gif>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Good news. I went in at around 11am. They did all the necessary tests MRI, etc. and it turns out I have good solid case of whiplash. They didn't even need to go in and probe around!!! *


Always a relief when there's no need to PROBE!!!!!bartmoon


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*way to go Leo*

Is body checking something new to basketball? Glad you are going to be alright.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good to hear it's only whiplash and no cutting required. heres to a speedy recovery


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Thanks for sharing, Leo. I am glad it was nothing too serious.
> Is SJ's morbid neck slicing a little strange or is it just me?
> 
> ...


Odd, and funny in a twisted way, I hope Leo see's the humor.:elephant: 

That is just my sense of humor, sometimes thing are hilarious to me and no one else gets it!NANA


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I like S J's humor*:thumbsup:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Always a good laugh!! Yes, I have a restrictive brace that allows it time to heal. I look ridiculous. Last night was absolutely the worst. They gave me a special pillow to use and in my opinion, it made things worse. I find the only way to rest comfortably is to use a larger pillow that goes below my shoulders and supports the back of my neck. 

Maybe I'm a wussy, but this is by far the worst injury I have ever done. 

Body checking is not a normal part of basketball. The guy who did it to me is/was a good friend of mine. I was on the ground for a good solid three-four minutes. Talk about nastyness. 

My company has a dress code (ties for men, etc) Needless to say, I am not wearing a tie!! My entire neck from my chin to my chest and around the right side is a nice color purple today. So much for healing!! It is significantly less stiff than it was yesterday, it just still is painful.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I feel your pain. I too played hard, motorcycles and racecars, to name a few. My old injuries have come back to haunt me. My "repaired" broken back hurts all the time. And, my neck and arm injuries really interfere with my tractoring. I have to be really careful about what I take for the pain, if I get drug tested(random) I can lose my commercial flying license.
Heat-pad treatments help my aches and pains, but I don't know if it would be appropriate for yours. 
Hang in there.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the neck is the worst... nothing hampers a good night sleep like a sore neck... 
at least its nothing too serious that requires surgery...

you travel a lot too.. probably wont be fun running through an airport pulling a bag around...


ps. sorry if my guilateen offended anyone...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Glad to hear the good news
Rodster


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Certainly glad to hear that no invasive proceedure was needed. Hope all is going well for you.

Regards'
Roy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ps. sorry if my guilateen offended anyone... *


Hell no, it didn't offend me SJ...I thought it was, as it was meant to be, humorous...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh, cmon we all like a good bashing ----- even here at the ole' straight-laced and proper pub called Tractorforum.....just don't let the secret out or people may starting liking this place after all.

HAHAHAHAHA

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It didnt offend me sj i knew it was a joke. Thats why i said your way was quicker but it was fatal


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not offended at all. Kinda think that might ease some of the pain though. The head exploding is just wrong!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok the head exploding is wrong.. but when i saw the .gif i remembered it from the movie.. it was a movie i saw when i was a kid.. 'scanners' anyone remember it? it was a b version horror movie.. but in the movie.. the head exploded and the image of it must have really stuck with me, as soon as i saw it i recognized the scene instantly.. 

maybe im the only one...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, you are the only one and they definately broke that mold and are still hunting down the moldmaker....


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Scanners is definately correct though about the exploding head.
It does stay with you. Good call there.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Still kinda has me giggling a bit. I am trying not to laugh as it hurts.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I dunno, I kinda like the exploding head one too


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Glad to hear no cutting needed leo… you should be good as new real soon.

S.J….
I remember that movie, the exploding head was great !
I always thought some cold medicine company would use that
clip to illustrate a sinus headache gone wild, but I haven’t seen
it since. Brings back good old memories, kind of makes you 
feel warm and fuzzy inside. 

Thanks for the memories SJ.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good news!! The swelling is way down and the gross purple color of my neck is now going back to normal. Still is uncomfortable, but no where near like it was. 

They gave me more test results from another Dr. He agreed that this is some minor muscle tears (microtears I think). They said in a week to 10 days I should be feeling normal again. The good news is that the prognosis on the discs was the same and that their was no damage or bulges, etc.

They did give me the OK to do light stuff around the house. That includes mowing, and any other light duty stuff. Obviously, no basketball for at least three weeks. 

I am getting to old for this crap.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't over do it! Hope it gets better fast it is summer and you need to be outside without a neck brace!:dazed:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

glad to hear things are going well...


*plus, i really wanted a spot to post my smiling frog * :furious: :furious: 

but i am glad your doing ok...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/happy_frog.gif>


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Feel good today!! No pain at all. Still a little stiff, but overall, it seem that the drugs are working. I am actually going to mow tonight to see how the neck reacts to a little more strenuous activity. Should be OK. I drove around in my old cars all weekend so I think no power steering would have a similar effect to mowing. We'll see.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, glad to hear you doing ok. How is your workout/exercise/weight loss plan going? (not counting this setback recently) --- Do you feel better overall?

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

44 lbs so far. I am feeling a ton better. My butt can actually fit into a coach seat again!!! I am sleeping well and am actually eating a lot less, but I am full all the time. I am just eating better choices. I limit red meat, fried foods (none in three months), and really load up on fiber (beans, green veggies, fruits) I still eat pasta alot and it is something I will never give up . 

I love Turkey burgers!!! I also get a sweet tooth craving now and then. I find sugar free Jello a good alternative. It has 10 calories per serving and no carbs.

Great choice!!



My goal is to lose around 110 lbs by christmas.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

You got to be getting a lot more comfortable at the ball games!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow 110lbs! 

That seems like a whole hecka lot of weight. 
Must be moving down some waist sizes too!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Gotta remember that I am pretty tall (6'5"-6'6") so the weight is spread out alot. I was getting really uncomfortable. I was in 44 pants, I am now in 42 pants and they are too big. 

The box seats at Fenway are much better now that I can get in them without stretching the metal too much!!!

Planes are much easier now too.

One of the biggest reasons I want to get down to the goal weight is that I want to be able to dunk a basketball the way I used to be able to. I can still dunk one handed, but I used to be able to slam with both hands at the same time. Plus, I'll be able to sleep alot better and be around to see my boys grow up.

They are already taking on dad's traits. Leo is 29lbs and Cole is 31lbs. Both are walking/running at 13 months!!!

Big boys!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, excellente' Leo. How tall/big is Paul Sr? i know you had the chance to run over there to OCC --- Just curious -- He looks pretty tall and solid on the show. I am 6'3" about 205. I can still dunk but not as easily as I used to. 

Old age is not a kind ailment to have.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *They are already taking on dad's traits. Leo is 29lbs and Cole is 31lbs. Both are walking/running at 13 months!!!
> 
> Big boys!! *


Hey, I have a Cole too!!! Same size at 13 months!! My little man started walking at 9 months, but couldn't really run until about 14 months..


----------

